# Datenträger entfernen und Neustart drücken!



## MasterLutz (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi all!
Jeder denkt jetzt wohl das ist die Diskette die raus muss, aber ich habe *keine Diskette* drin!
Auch *keine CD*!
Aber warum kommt dieser *Fehler bei booten*

*    Datenträger entfernen und Neustart drücken*

Hilft mir bitte weiter!
*Danke* schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal bitte ins Bios wie die Bootreihenfolge eingestellt ist. Ich vermute, a) eventuell im Bios etwas nicht korrekt eingestellt ist oder b) das dein Bootsektor beschädigt ist.

Aber das ist jetzt schwer zu erraten ohne Kristallkugel (ist zur Reparatur) 

Welches Windows hast Du?
Was hast Du als letztes getan bevor dieser Fehler kam?


----------



## generador (2. Dezember 2004)

noch dazu weiss man nicht macht er das beim booten oder im windows selbst

wenn im bios erstmal nachschauen ob die festplatte noch da ist
vielleicht die festplatte def.


----------



## MasterLutz (2. Dezember 2004)

ja hab Windos XP Home!
das macht er im Bios beim booten!
Davor kamen Geräusche von der Festplatte, hab sie an einen anderen Pc angeschlossen,formatiert und der andere pc hats erkannt.
Aber auf meinem Pc kommt dieser Fehler im!
Im Bios ist glaube ich alles richtig!


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

> noch dazu weiss man nicht macht er das beim booten oder im windows selbst


Nur nebenbei ... das wurde in der Frage eindeutig gesagt - beim Booten. Außerdem ist die Meldung eindeutig und bekannt.

MasterLutz, Du hast also die Festplatte formatiert. Wenn Du kein Betriebsystem installierst, wird diese Fehlermeldung immer kommen. Das bedeutet Du musst erst mal von CD oder Diskette booten, ein Betriebssystem draufspielen - erst danach wird diese Meldung nicht mehr kommen 

»Komische Geräusche von der Festplatte« hört sich gar nicht gut an. Am besten solltest Du von der Homepage des Festplatten-Herstellers ein Diagnosetool herunterladen und die Festplatte überprüfen !

Sorry wenn ich Deine Kenntnisse unbeabsichtigt schmälere, aber ich weiß ja nicht in wie weit Du am PC fit bist


----------



## MasterLutz (2. Dezember 2004)

Danke Danke!

JA, ich kjenn mich schon gut aus aber er will einfach nicht von der  cd oder diskette booten auch wenn ich es im Bios umstelle!
manchmal versucht er die CD zu booten aber da kommt boot failure!
hab aber auch eine anderes CD Laufwerk probiert!es ging wieder nicht!
dann gleich diese Meldung!^^^
Von was für einer Diskette kann man booten?


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

Das es bei Dir scheinbar überhaupt nicht geht .. seltsam.

Bootdisks in Hülle und Fülle:

http://www.bootdisk.de/
http://www.bootdisk.info

Hier kannst Du Dir z. B. ein Windows XP Bootdisk-Set erstellen (ich glaube 3 oder 5 Disketten) - was Du mal ausprobieren kannst.

Hast Du es mit der original Windows Installations-CD versucht?
Hast Du alternativ mal eine Knoppix-CD ausprobiert?
Hast Du überhaupt schon einmal bei Deinem System von einem CD-Laufwerk gebootet?
Bei älteren CD-Laufwerken nützt auch die tollste Bioseinstellung nicht 

Wenn alles nicht geht, dann könnte Dein Board einen Knacks abbekommen haben.

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen - kreisen wir den Fehler ein, die Sau ;-]


----------



## MasterLutz (5. Dezember 2004)

Ja, habs mit den Bootdisketten versucht, aber alles geht auch!
dann wenn ich die Orginal XP-Home reingetan habe dann kam Fehler!
Konnte nicht installiert werden die Datei SP1.cab ist beschädigt oder ist nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Dezember 2004)

Ok, entweder die CD ist beschädigt, das die Datei nicht richtig gelesen werden kann oder der Arbeitsspeicher hat den Hops übern Jordan gemacht. Denn die SP1.cab wird in den Arbeitsspeicher kopiert und entpackt, soweit ich weiß. 

a) CD kopieren und hoffen das es von der Kopie geht.

oder

b)Herunterladen und RAM checken:
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## MasterLutz (6. Dezember 2004)

ok danke für deine hilfe habs aber geschafft!
Mit hilfe einer neuen festplatte und ein neues laufwerk!
aber jetzt hab ich das problem das ich die cds für die treiber nicht habe!
wie bekomme ich herraus was für ein mainboard ich habe und wo finde ich den treiber kannste mir das sagen?
Wenn net is auch ok aber hoffe du weist das!
mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2004)

Du brauchst für die CDs (CD-Laufwerke) normalerweise keine Treiber. Was genau hast Du mit der Festplatte und dem neuen (CD- ?)Laufwerk getan? Bereits Windows installiert oder bootet das System immer noch nicht automatisch von der Bootcd?

Zum anderen Mainboard & Co.:

Everest Home (kostenlos)
http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?lang=en

Damit bekommt man so ziemlich alles wissenswerte über sein system heraus (allerdings nur aus einem laufenden Windows heraus  )


----------



## MasterLutz (7. Dezember 2004)

OK er boootet wieder!
mein cd rom laufwerk war kaputt und auch die festplatte!
hab jetzt beides ausgetauscht es geht auch jetzt hab windows xp installiert geht auch alles!
ich versuchs mit dem programm!
danke!
mfg


----------

